# High TPO ?



## rayz379 (Jun 27, 2016)

Is this high?? Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies results are 87 with a range of <9 IU/ml

Not sure what this means, and google research is sort of confusing.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It basically means something is attacking your thyroid. Usually that something is an autoimmune attack. You should have a thyroid ultrasound to rule out other causes.

That level isn't crazy high (mine was in the 700s and lots of
Posters have reported levels in the 1,000s), but it does mean something is going on and you need to follow up.


----------



## rayz379 (Jun 27, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> It basically means something is attacking your thyroid. Usually that something is an autoimmune attack. You should have a thyroid ultrasound to rule out other causes.
> 
> That level isn't crazy high (mine was in the 700s and lots of
> Posters have reported levels in the 1,000s), but it does mean something is going on and you need to follow up.


I have lab results that sort of show the same thing, thyroid not quite right. Had a thyroid ultrasound today, will have results tomorrow. The tech pointed out to me a sizable difference from right to left in its size, and a few white "spots" that she could not comment on, other then they are not supposed to be there. Nothing to really worry with though until all the facts are in. Slight concern since my Mother had thyroid cancer, so of course its on my mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi. I am trying to understand this.. I grt terrible hives and last night I gained 7 lbs. I have 20 lb that has been hanging on me for the last 2 years despite the fact I am very active each day and was running 20 miles per week with no change. I feel miserable most of the time. My tpo was last tested at 896 and has been as high as 1130! My doctors have just told me this is why I have hives. I take armour thyroid which had helped in the past but I am miserable and bloated. The weight gain has made me look like a michelin man.. globby legs and stomach and I can exercise and exercise to no avail. Anyone that can send me a hashi diet or suggestions would be very appreciated!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It would be really helpful to see your most recent lab results - thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You gained 7 pounds overnight?? Or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi. I am trying to understand this.. I grt terrible hives and last night I gained 7 lbs. I have 20 lb that has been hanging on me for the last 2 years despite the fact I am very active each day and was running 20 miles per week with no change. I feel miserable most of the time. My tpo was last tested at 896 and has been as high as 1130! My doctors have just told me this is why I have hives. I take armour thyroid which had helped in the past but I am miserable and bloated. The weight gain has made me look like a michelin man.. globby legs and stomach and I can exercise and exercise to no avail. Anyone that can send me a hashi diet or suggestions would be very appreciated!


How long have you been taking Armour?

Can you please post last lab results with ranges please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

My last labs were in November
Thyroid perx was 882.89. Range 0-100
T3 was 1.3----range 0.6-1.8
Free t4 was 0.91--- range 0.80-1.8
Tsh was 0.16---0.3-5.0

I began armour 3 years ago. Began with 30 mg, went up to 180 mg over the next two years and am now taking 120 mg of armour. I hd tried levothyroxine in the past but I felt bad on it so switched to armour.

I had lost 65 lbs in the first two years and felt awesome. I now have good days and bad days - but the weight issue is really depressing me. I maintained 135 for 2 years! 
Any help would be appreciated. I am considering trying a thyroid/hashimoto diet. I seem to have little or no metabolism now and doesnt matter what I eat or how much I exercise - I stay from 150-157 in the same week. 
Thank you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you include reference ranges, please?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you know what kind of T3 test that is? Free, Total, etc.?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Total


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Despite what your TSH says it looks to me like you are under medicated based on T3 and FT-4.

Are you positive it's a total and not Free T3? The range looks more like a Free range.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes I double checked and it is T3 TOT


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

1.3 ng/ml


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When in relation to your lab draw did you take your dose of Armour?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

I took my dose 3 hrs prior to test


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your TSH was likely suppressed due to taking your dose prior to your lab draw.

Does your doctor ever run a Free T-3 or just total?

Having both FT- 4 and FT- 3 run will give you the best idea of thyroid hormone levels.

I can speak from personal experience that my total 3 and FT- 3 seem to track , meaning if total 3 is low then FT- 3 is also low.

You are low in Total 3 and low in FT- 4 for someone taking Armour. FT-3 is the better test to know for sure.

You mentioned taking 180mg at one point - has your doctor suggested a dose increase to see if your symptoms resolve? If not , you might consider asking for a dose increase.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agree with Lovlkn. When you take your Armour that close to labs, it skews the results. However, we would expect to see a higher Free T3 (and even total T3) if your dose was right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

So you think if my dose was higher it may help? My endo appt is not until april and I just cannot take this weight issue. It is getting worse. I take water pills to help but wondering if I should take more armour. I have loads of scrips from the past year while being changed up to 180... back to 60, 90 and then 120 mg. I recall also those labs were taken while I was taking 90mg.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If I had prescriptions - I always filled them to have on hand for when I was dialing in my current dosage.

If your doctor wrote prescriptions for higher dosages then they obviously felt you needed a dose increase based on labs/how your described feeling.

You can order labs yourself - keep a log and take it into your doctor when you see them in April.

The lab/dosage log is such a valuable tool when dialing in your dosage, I cannot tell you how much easier it is to have a somewhat educated conversation with your doctor with both looking at the tracking sheet. My doc thought and probably still thinks I am anal but - I don't care because i feel good and had I not done it wold still be hypo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2015)

So should I take more? I am not sure how this all works.


----------

